# Larger Solar Installations



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

With all the talk about electricity usage and size restrictions at campgrounds, I am wondering how many American motorhome owners have installed larger solar installations.

In larger, I am specifically speaking about at least one 130-watt panel or more, not the smaller panels.

Many times we see big rigs having to "camp" in the overflow or day use parking lots around Europe. We also are uncomfortable with having to use our generator around European motorhomes that do not have these features and therefore believe we disturb the peace, which they are correct in thinking.

Since we are of bus-size, it made since to install a larger solar installation for Europe, in our case 4x 130watt panels coupled with an advanced MPPT charge controller. In all practicality, one would hardly ever have to plug into shore most of the year, especially if they stay in slightly sunny weather and hardly use the air conditioners except on genny.

How popular are these larger solar installations on motorhomes in Europe?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi RAH

Its not just the solar panel you need to consider. How big is your battery bank and do you have a decent invertor system?? You will also need to know what your actual average power usage is to see if your proposed installation is up to the job. As far as i remember your RV is "all electric" with no gas at all so your fridge freezer is electric, heating, cooking etc etc.

Sounds to me like you will need a huge battery bank to keep that lot running and an even bigger solar panel system to keep the batterys charged!!

More information needed!!

When are actually planning on coming over ??


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Dazzer, and community!

We were supposed to be in Europe during April, now with all the things that my darling wife is having Featherlite jump around with, it seems we have missed Le Mans, my one regular ambition in life!

Maybe, I just give up! But the shipper has been paid in full (unsure why I did that, other than a personal commitment to this adventure). So we are coming, late as it is.

Solar, We put the following kit on:
- 4 Kyocera 130 watt solar panels (520 watts total)
- 4 Solar panel mounting kits
- 1 MPPT500 High efficiency charge controller
- Circuit Breakers with enclosure
- 50' of sun resistant wire
- Connectors 
Price: $2,859 (not including install)

With the dollar as it is, this is a great price for UK residents. Of course, the coaches need the base gear, as you mention. We have 4 large house AGM batteries (another 2 AGM for engine) and a 3,000 watt inverter/charger.

And being "all electric" we do not have the advantages of the fridge or cooker being LP. That means generator, or hoping to fit into a site (very doubtful) or hoping not to trip the breakers. 500 watts of solar should make things easier in day-lot parking or the ocassional motorway truck area. It will definitely help us not run the generator, except occassionally in the week.

I would think a large solar outfit would be good for the coaches in the UK, giving them a bit more independence.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi RAH
That sounds like a pretty impressive set up you have got there, however have you actually worked out your consumption? For instance what is the power draw for the fridge over 24 hours? The cooking and heating also need to be calculated and based upon the time that they will be used, and then when you have this info you will be able to see whether your solar power supply will keep up with the draw from the batteries, and factor in the losses through the inverter....
There is a system over here (sorry cannot remember the name, maybe Victron??) that one of our members had installed that managed the power distribution very well including the ability to set the incoming power to limit at a given amperage so that the site trips would not lift. The principle, if I remember correctly, is to set the incoming limit to say 6 amps and should you need to draw 10 amps then the outstanding 4 amps were made up from the battery / inverter and when the consumption falls below the set 6 amp limit the unit uses any excess to recharge the batteries as well as any current power requirements. I don't know whether the system you have installed does this but it sounds like a very useful bit of kit to me :lol: :lol: 
When you say you are coming to Europe, does that include and time in the UK? If so we would love to meet up with you at a rally or meet somewhere, maybe check the diary to see if there are any compatible dates? :lol: 

Keith


----------



## RAH (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi Keith!
I have been reading on an American board about the set-up you describe. Makes sense, especially if you are in Europe and the available amps at a site are under your normal operating thresholds.

Not being an expert in such things, we are hoping that we could get by with the panels and running the generator periodically instead of connecting to shore often.

I really doubt we will be at many campgrounds since we are probably too big. We'll have to source "other areas" where the tour buses go. For instance in Venice there is a big tour bus parking lot on the water that many motorhomes use. I like this better than the campground across the bay.

Surely this whole tour is going to be more trial and error than anything we have done in the past. And of course, as soon as we have dates set, we will hope to meet some of the community members in the UK.


----------

